# Wall art



## hindsjohn (Apr 19, 2016)

There are some good examples on Google images


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

These guys are the 800 lb gorilla of wall art on the internet.

https://www.allposters.com/


----------



## hindsjohn (Apr 19, 2016)

wall murals perfect for hospitals http://www.new-vision.co.uk/health/products/wall-murals


----------



## frameartnyc (May 13, 2016)

Yes! You can buy Wall Art at the very cheap rate from FrameArtNYC


----------



## RADARR (Jun 10, 2016)

I find icanvas.com has a large and varied selection of canvas photography and paintings but do not buy anything at regular price..they have frequent sales of up to 60% off.. shipping is free & customer service is excellent. 

Wayfair.com also has frequent sales and a nice selection.
Hope that helps you!


----------



## kyron100 (Jun 12, 2016)

You can even use art print screens and stick these on the wall, they make a unique and wonderful design accent.


----------



## Angela Bloom (11 mo ago)

I really liked this shop hexagon wood wall pieces :Hexagon wood wall art UNFINISHED what i painted in colours what matches our interior best and some left in natural wood. Take in mind that you need to think yourself how you want it to install to wall. We used double side tape and super glue to glue then to wall. They looked so well that i purchased more and they even gave few hexagons extra. Recommend them.


----------



## WartonWoodworksDIYBlog (11 mo ago)

Wall art can be in many forms.

Personally I like the idea of a feature wall. The feature could be the entire wall, or part of the wall.

Here are some ideas for wall art:

1. If going for pictures, then buy high quality prints that are on acrylic or glass. You can get much better resolution on these materials compared to canvas, meaning the artwork will stand out more.
2. Fit natural materials to your wall, such as wood or slate. Or you can even buy *PVC sheet with a 3D slate effect*, as shown on this website.
3. Decorate your room with grey colours, but have a feature wall with some vibrant colours. This can really create the wow effect.
4. Add decorated sculptures to your wall. For example, you could have a decal of a tree, but you can place a 3D looking bird sculpture on one of the leaves to create the illusion of realism. 
5. In general I would say Wayfair and Amazon are very good stores for all kinds of wall art.
6. If you have a good imagination, then it don't have to cost a lot!


Good luck!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

6 year old thread


----------



## PhilWynn (8 mo ago)

chandler48 said:


> 6 year old thread


never too late


----------

